# legal internet tv that ACTUALLY works?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

as a follow-up to the previous thread, i have another question about TV on PC's. is it possible to receive television signals via the internet, instead of cable or satellite (or antenna/aerial)? if so, how many companies and stations support that kind of broadcasting? ie. are there any reputable providers of that kind of service, and if so what is the channel variety (how many and what types of channels do i get)? and approx. how much is the subscription fee? thanks in advance


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

bump. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

bump again. still no one?


----------



## Ben610 (Jun 28, 2008)

I like to use two websites that offer free,legal and good quality tv viewing online.
While their not live tv they do keep there shows up to date.

I'll list them below

http://www.hulu.com/

http://www.joost.com/


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

hulu's only available in the U.S. but thanks anyway.


----------



## pbsbluejay (Aug 6, 2009)

As of now, there are 100s perhaps 1000s of television networks streaming channels and video to the Internet. This number is climbing dramatically and causing quite a stir among paid TV networks who are now using the Internet to deliver their own channels online to subscribers. 

To answer your first question... The answer is yes. You can get free access to 1000s of live and on-demand TV channels, radio stations and videos all over the World.

But questions have been raised whether or not Internet TV is 100% legal when getting access to copyrighted content. It's a matter where the content is coming from. However, Internet TV is unregulated right now and there are Government loopholes in the US (don't know if this is true for other Countries) that allow 3rd party vendors to develop and sell TV on PC software or Satellite TV for PC software or whatever term used. 

Since TV on PC software which is considered legal, decodes or descramables paid TV signals/channels, there is nothing to worry about there. And since many of the channels are pinged from other sources that work within current loopholes, these vendors and their software go without violation from Government officials.

As for your second question, there are reputable vendors selling top leading brands and have been in the business for several years. They are the ones I stick with primarily. Most of the illegal stuff comes P2P (file sharing) where people ignore Copyrights when recording Copyrighted content then uploading it to P2P networks or places like YouTube. 

Good, reputable vendors don't include P2P networks in their software packages. Here's what is included in a TV on PC package:

1. All-in-One Member's Area
2. Satellite TV Player (vendor's 3rd party TV player)
3. Lifetime Membership (free software upgrade, channel updates and tech support)
4. Bonuses (links to all the popular websites providing 1000s of free media across the globe, additional software to upload videos to iPod and other cool stuff

Lastly, there are TV on PC software packages that caters to a specific interest such as, sports, live TV, adult entertainment, etc.

For more information, there is a blog that will help you discover the top leading brands.

TV on Computer


----------



## pbsbluejay (Aug 6, 2009)

pbsbluejay said:


> As of now, there are 100s perhaps 1000s of television networks streaming channels and video to the Internet. This number is climbing dramatically and causing quite a stir among paid TV networks who are now using the Internet to deliver their own channels online to subscribers.
> 
> To answer your first question... The answer is yes. You can get free access to 1000s of live and on-demand TV channels, radio stations and videos all over the World.
> 
> ...


----------



## rovman (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually there is a few options out there for you that provide 3000+ channels. You can view channels from all over the world where you have an internet connection. This would allow you to bypass the restrictions if you are out of the country. Becareful though as some of the providers do not have good picture/sound quality and once you purchase the software they want you to pay extra for some of the channels.

The way it works is, you purchase the Software for watching TV on your PC, install it, takes just a couple of mins, and you are done no more cost no monthly fees. The Software pulls channels from different countries into one common location for streaming to you computer. It is completly legal. It saves a lot of hassels from trying to locate the stations. Here is a link to a web site http://www.tv-to-pc.com/. There is five of the providers listed there, in the text it describes more about the different channels you get access to. 

I hope the web site as well as this post helps you out. If I can be of any more help let me know.

Lloyd


----------



## jsync (Aug 13, 2009)

are their services legal?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

check the networks websites (ie: Global, CTV, Discoverychannel, FOX, etc) they have episodes on line that you can view.

you will need a fast broadband connection to view the streaming video (cannot save to computer file), and your service provider may have a download limit, (a usage limit for how much bandwidth you can use per month).


----------



## rovman (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes it is completly legal. Just becareful of some of the providers as some want to charge for some of the stations once you have joined. The other thing to becarefull of is the quality of the sound/video. If ou are running broadband streaming the signal should not be a problem even running ISDN.


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to view indian channels are there any websites which allow this?


----------

